# New to snowboarding all together! But I'm ready



## ThisDudeKB (Jan 6, 2013)

*Going to Keystone for the first time! I have been to a Snow resort we have in Kansas City (Snow Creek) but its just a hill with snow (Sometimes ice) Im sooo ready for the Mountains! Hoping to learn some new things on here and some cool people. Check out my stuff I just got!​**This is my first set up I have had, I'm going to Keystone, Colorado next month. Let me know if you like it!*








*My Jacket, its a Ripzone Coach. *








*My goggles, Anon Trackers*








*My boots, 32's Exus 2012-2013*








*My Hat, Giro Chapter 1*

*My board is a Burton and my pants are just Quests. I have some Burton socks if anyone cares haha and some Spider gloves! Im pretty happy with my first set up, this stuff is $$$$$$ big time! See you on the mountain!*​


----------

